# at what age can a child be at the library alone?



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anyone know what the law is in Florida? My 11 yr old niece is staying with her grandma (my mil). I was on the phone with mil today and she mentioned she needed to go to the library to pick up dn. I think 11 is too young to be at the library alone. Dh agrees. Especially since this is a child who will talk to anyone, doesn't listen to authority figures and is playing games on the internet that her parents don't approve of. We do live in a small town, and mil does live just down the road from the library, but still.

Also, at what age can a child ride in the front seat of a car with a passenger airbag? My niece was bugging me to let her ride in the front seat when she was staying with me last week. I didn't know if it was legal or not, so I told her she couldn't because of the airbag. She claims that her mom lets her ride in the front seat. (But she's not always honest, so who knows.)

And just out of curiousity in case it comes up while dn is staying with mil, at what age can a child be left home alone?

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

If you are not comfortable, I wouldn't do it. Eleven is too young for me too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlleoiseau* 
Also, at what age can a child ride in the front seat of a car with a passenger airbag?

13


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, I definitely wouldn't leave her at the library or home alone. My niece actually did get upset with me one day because I wouldn't leave her at the library while I took dd to the park. I shouldn't be watching my niece again as mil is over her cold. I'm just wondering if it's actually illegal and if I should talk to mil about it.

Really, the library thing is probably not that much different than when my sil takes the kiddos to the library. Their library is three stories or more (can't remember exactly) and she never knows where in the library her kids are while she's looking for homeschooling books. The library here by mil is small, one story and only has one door entering/leaving.


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know about the airbag!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

I regularly went to the library alone when I was 11 - probably as young as 9 or 10. Definitely 10, not sure about 9. I know we moved a half a block from the library in 5th grade, and by that time I would regularly stop at the library on the way home from the bus stop. Depending upon the child and the library, I would probably not have a problem with it at 11 for my kids.


----------



## queenjane (May 17, 2004)

The answers to all your questions depend on the maturity of the specific child, and the laws in your state. My state, for example (as far as i know) does not have laws that state an actual age at which a child can be left, its up to parental judgement.

My son is 11, will be 12 in October, and i would not only let him hang out at a library alone (our library is small though...is this a major city huge library with multiple levels? Ours isnt like that...), he rides his bike all over town (about a five mile radius), goes to a local restaurant and has lunch by himself, etc. I give him my cell phone to use while he's gone in case he needs it.

I am comfortable leaving my son home alone, as long as he is awake (not comfortable leaving if he is asleep, as he's a deeeeep sleeper and wouldnt wake up for a smoke alarm), i usually am not gone long, and if i'm gone more than say an hour, i call and check in with him (more so he wont get lonely or scared than being worried that something bad will happen).

My son does ride in front most of the time.....he is a big kid (not sure how tall, but almost as tall as me, and around 120 pounds.) If i had a teeny 11 yr old i might not be ok with that.

Katherine


----------



## mlleoiseau (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, Katherine. That makes sense.

In my opinion, my niece is immature. But I'm not around her a whole lot as we are in Florida and she lives in Tennessee. I am uncomfortable with her being there alone, but my sil does have different comfort zones than I have. And my dd is only 4 and I may be more like sil when dd is 11. Plus, mil is very close to my niece and knows her well, so I should just trust her judgement.

Thanks!


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

Children in Florida may be left home alone at any age. Yes, thats the law. NOw, the question is are the self-sufficient? If they aren't, then it becomes neglect. If they are, no, its not. And its very subjective. If a 6 year old knows not to open door for strangers, can pop a hot pocket in the micro, and not turn on the stove, they can legally be alone at home in Fla. I'm saying this as a former CPS> We had to make a judgment call about the actual level of preparedness. If they could tell us not to talk to strangers, safe snack plan, what to do if fire/hurt, etc. then it had to be allowed, but often we could refer them for free after school if parents agreed.


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Ask at the library. In my area they have written policies posted on the wall. Usually age 12 is the minimum.


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

I would have no issues leaving a minor at the library if they fit the following criteria:

1) The kid is old enough and mature enough not to cause trouble

2) The kid knows the rules of the library and I know they would follow them

3) The kid has my phone number and knows (and is able) to ask to use a phone to call me...

... You get the idea.

So - it would depend on the child. I know that at 10 or 11, my BFF and I would bike to our library, spend some time looking at books, pick a couple, choose a movie to watch, and then bike home. But we were really dependable and trustworthy kids. We also lived in 'fear' that a library person would notice us and want to call our parents...


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlleoiseau* 
Does anyone know what the law is in Florida? My 11 yr old niece is staying with her grandma (my mil). I was on the phone with mil today and she mentioned she needed to go to the library to pick up dn. I think 11 is too young to be at the library alone. Dh agrees.

When I was 11, every week when I had piano lessons a couple hours after school, I went over to the public library and hung out for over an hour until my mom came to pick me up. LOTS of my classmates and other friends from school did something similar, including a couple who I know were a couple years younger than me.

Eventually, a group of us *did* get banned from the library, because we had trouble being quiet enough (according to one particular librarian who didn't seem to like kids very much). So we hung out in front of the library instead. I'm not sure I ever explained to my mom why I was always out in front when she arrived, though.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i was at the library alone at 11 too. i think if she is behaving, its no big deal


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm a safety nut, but I think I would do it at 11, if we had done many practice runs first, and if I felt that the library staff would be responsive if she was bothered by other patrons...I mean, when do kids take public transportation home from school alone where you are? I think I did it at 11, definitely at 12.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd leave an 11 yr. old at home or the library alone. I'll consider leaving my son home alone for short periods around 8.
I think 11 is too young for the front seat, but I've been forced to let 9-12 yr. olds ride in the front before when transporting more than 3 kids in my car.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

IMO an 11-year-old alone at a library down the street in a small town is no big deal, particularly if she's being dropped off and picked up (you said her gma was picking her up). No big deal to me at all.

But I don't think any 11-year-olds should be in any front seats. Maybe 13 unless the kid were small, but then only if there were smaller people using up the back seat spaces. What's the joy in sitting up front anyway? Oh wait - I get bad motion sickness. If I had a 13-year-old with bad motion sickness, that would probably be OK too.

How old to be left alone depends on the specific child, how close-knit the neighborhood is and if there are very close neighbors who have been alerted and are available for help if necessary, and how long the child will be alone. 11 might be OK with me depending on the specifics. I'd partially be worried because 11-year-olds can still get scared easily when things go wrong, even if they aren't likely to get into trouble. So having someone around for help if necessary would be key at that age for me.


----------

